# Looking for a Potato Appetizer that can be made ahead and travel.



## MsMarshmallow (Apr 8, 2011)

I am looking for a Potato appetizer that can be made a head and possibly frozen then travel 2 hours in a car for a bridal shower. Any ideas?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 8, 2011)

They're called... Chips!


----------



## betterthanabox (Apr 8, 2011)

What about some twice baked potatoes, or potato skins kept warm in a crockpot?


----------



## SharonT (Apr 8, 2011)

I usually double this for a 9 x 13 pan.  Have substituted frozen hash browns (thawed) when in a hurry.  
*Artichoke and Potato Nibbles*
_1/2 pound white potatoes, scrubbed_
_coarse salt_
_2 tablespoons unsalted butter_
_1 small onion, finely chopped_
_freshly ground black pepper_
_1 garlic clove, minced_
_4 large eggs_
_1 (14 oz.) can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsely chopped_
_8 oz. cheddar cheese, shredded (about 2 c.)_
_2 tablespoons chopped flat-leaf parsley_
_1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce_

Put the potatoes in a saucepan, cover with water by at least an inch, add a good pinch of salt and bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat to medium; cover partway and cook until the potatoes are tender.  Drain on a rack set in the sink and let cool.
Heat the oven to 325º.  Butter an 8-inch square baking dish.  When the potatoes are cool, peel and cut them into 1/3-inch dice.  Heat the butter in a medium skillet over medium heat.  Add the onion, season with salt and pepper and cook until translucent, about 7 minutes.  Add the garlic and cook for another minute or so, until you can smell the garlic.  Remove from the heat.
Crack the eggs into a large mixing bowl and beat them with a fork until well mixed.  Stir in the sautéed onions.  Add the diced potatoes, artichokes, cheese, parsley and Tabasco sauce.  Stir to combine.  Season with salt and pepper.  Scrape the mixture into the baking dish and bake until it has set like a quiche – puffed at the sides and a little jiggly in the center – about 25 minutes.
Allow to cool for at least 30 minutes before cutting into 1-inch squares.  the nibbles are easiest to cut if completely cool.


----------



## merstar (Apr 8, 2011)

From my to-try list:

VEGETABLE SAMOSA PIE
Vegetable Samosa Pie Recipe - Food.com - 124385

MINI BAKED POTATOES  (Stuffed)
Mini Baked Potatoes Recipe - Food.com - 37004

POTATO AND ROASTED RED PEPPER QUESADILLAS
http://www.cooking.com/Recipes-and-...asted-Red-Pepper-Quesadillas-recipe-2608.aspx


----------



## pacanis (Apr 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> They're called... Chips!


 
She said frozen...

They are called... Tater Tots!


Toothpicks, ranch dressing, you're good to go


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> They're called... Chips!


Selkie mate do you mean Crisps


----------



## Selkie (Apr 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Selkie mate do you mean Crisps



That's them!  Fried potato slices... salt... misc. flavorings... the stuff that they say you can't eat just one... the food of heart-clogging oil and starch, and yet nearly everyone wants them served with some sort of rich cream dip at a party. They may not be elegant, but they're good!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 9, 2011)

Still my beating heart, you want a clogger Selkie Mate google Potato Latkes they will do the trick


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 9, 2011)

Potato Latkes....ahhhhh, one of my favourite foods....with sour cream, or apple sauce and believe it or not, sunny side up eggs....yum!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think latkes reheat very well. 

Potato Samosas are really delicious, and reheat beautifully. And if you make them yourself, you can control the amount of heat you add,


----------

